# IELTS general or Academic: 189 subclass



## prahigujar (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am Prachi, its my 1st post here. Sorry if I am repeating the question but I couldn't find an answer for the most obvious qs. 
I am planning to apply for 189 skilled independent visa. Do I need to take general IELTS for lodging my EOI?? 
I read that Engineers Australia accepts both general and academic, but I couldn't find any specific detail on EOI. 
Thank you so much in advance. Hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

hi
yes they do accept both.
i have also submitted academic ielts result although i do have general too.
You can go with PTE as you will get better marking than ielts

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> yes they do accept both.
> i have also submitted academic ielts result although i do have general too.
> You can go with PTE as you will get better marking than ielts
> ...


one minor update - Engineers Australia wouldnt accept PTE score for skill assessment

EA will accept IELTS or ToEFL

I found IELTS general to be easier than IELTS academic

moreover, for immigration purpose it is preferable to take the general version

DIBP will accept PTE scores for visa application


----------



## adnantahireng (May 18, 2016)

Yes EA accepts both academic and general training IELTS.
I also submitted academic version to EA and now going for second attempt for General training IELTS in Jan 2017


----------



## prahigujar (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you so much! Booked general IELTS


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> moreover, for immigration purpose it is preferable to take the general version


Hello! I also need to take the IELTS and I would like to add something to this thread. What is the source for the above statement? 

Many people think that General is easier, but that is the case only if you aim for band 6for example. If you aim at higher, like 8.0, you need to do less mistakes in General than in Academic, to achieve that same band of 8.0. 

I am aiming at band 8.0 minimum in all 4 sections because I need the points and because of my background and because my partner took the academic and can share his experience with me, all in all it seems easier for me to achieve band 8.0 with the Academic. 

So, will that be detrimental to my immigration process for a visa 189? 

Thank you very much! 

PS. : I know that on the Australian Bureau Website it is written the following, which doesn't give a clear answer that academic is totally fine: "IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. *You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise*..."


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

DIBP accepts both, so don't worry about it.

If you feel that academic is better for you, you can go for it.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Many thanks!


----------

